# rehoming babies



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

my oops litters are now around 10/11 weeks old and so far i have only rehomed 2 of the boys, i have had a few more interested but i didn`t feel comfortable with these people at all.

i`m just wondering if anyone has any advice on what i can do now?? i`ve been advertising them in places for the past 6 weeks with pics etc and it doesn`t seem to be working. i`ve also just found out i`m pregnant so i`ve got a lot on at the moment and 21 rats is becoming impossible for me to look after, especially since i`m moving to another country 

seems noone in scotland wants any cute ratties anymore......


----------



## Kuroku (Jun 24, 2008)

Where in Scotland are you located? I will be looking out for a couple more male rats near the end of July.

I can't take any in at the moment as Ash is only just coming out of his resp. infection and I have no other house to keep the new boys in the meantime.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

i`m about 15mins outside glasgow, if you`re interested then let me know and i can give you more details


----------

